# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Forum Cocktail Party 3/26/15

## RickyG

Coctail Party 3/26/2015


Jacki B will be hosting a Forum cocktail party on Thursday evening, March 26th, 5pm to 7pm. 

All forum members are invited.


Party will be held at Les Basses, directly across the street from Petite Colombe in Lorient.  


Probably best to park on the street by the MiniMart and the Cemetary (same street as the Normandie).


Enter at the Red door to the left of the big red drive-in gate thing.

----------


## didier

thanks ricky, dda & I would love to attend, see you thursday. Can we bring anything?

----------


## lloyd

Wonderful.Looking forward to it.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Jacki and Rick.

Let is know if you need anything.

----------


## stbartshopper

Wish we could be there- darn it!

----------


## KevinS

Enjoy, JB and RG.  If I were on-island then I would be there.  Sadly, I don't think that we overlap this year, and I'm a few weeks behind you.

----------


## elgreaux

How delightful, c u there....

----------


## SB HONEY

So sorry to miss you and the gathering.  We head home tomorrow.

----------


## JEK

We are in! Thanks for the invite and we will bring some bubbly!

----------


## LindaP

You know you can't get rid of us.....will talk to you @ what to bring !  :cool:

----------


## primo

Aarrruuuuuuuu!!!

----------


## primo

I usually do not attend cocktail parties without a formal written invitation.   But when I do it is only for parties hosted by Jacki B

----------


## RickyG

> I usually do not attend cocktail parties without a formal written invitation.   But when I do it is only for parties hosted by Jacki B




You can wear Lindgren's vest?

----------


## GramChop

Count me in, y'all!  Thanks for the invite!

----------


## marybeth

> Count me in, y'all!  Thanks for the invite!




Hmmmm, thinkin' there's some serious Texas Tinglin' going on about now!!

----------

